

Japan may have lost race to save nuclear reactor - sasvari
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/mar/29/japan-lost-race-save-nuclear-reactor/print

======
bartonfink
I thought the reactor was pretty much beyond saving after they flooded it with
seawater. The subsequent meltdown-ish events certainly aren't helping, but the
reactor was already totalled.

